

Ask HN: Missing Discussions - ccarpenterg

Yesterday HN suffered a DDOS attack and things seem normal now but I've found a bunch of threads not working right now:<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4992617<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4857717<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4857714<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4727254<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4727241<p>And most are Who is hiring and Seeking Freelancer threads:<p>http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&#38;q=seeking+freelancer&#38;sortby=create_ts+desc&#38;start=10
======
jaredsohn
These seem to be working now.

